

Cyphr, A New Encrypted Messaging App (iOS & Android), is Now in Public Beta - czottmann
http://www.goldenfrog.com/blog/cyphr-available-for-public-beta

======
valarauca1
I have a lot of questions, but most can be answered with one.

Is the code open source?

